

Stanford's Long Delayed Online HCI Class is Finally Starting on May 28 - conover
https://www.coursera.org/course/hci

======
dhess
I signed up. The email announcement encourages students of the course to form
study groups. I'd love to join a group of San Francisco-based HNers. Email is
web-hn-hcigroup@drewhess.com.

